# What Makes A Craftsman A Master?



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

Other than the traditional "Masters Guild" type of acceptance, and training this is directed towards general terminology. There are many craftsmen that will never be considered a master. Does that title come with the exposure level of a good craftsman's work? This question and others are to try and pinpoint the "master" level of woodworking.

As in many sports, few will exceed to some extreme perfection that makes one wonder whether some people are born with exceptional excellence in one thing or another. Do you think that this excellence is just a natural affinity, or is it from the dedication of practice and refining ones own abilities. So, part of the question may be that with some people, could dedicating the indulgence in the sport with practice, practice, practice, and training, possibly evolve to a performer with extreme expertise?

As for woodworking, I've seen examples of members on the forum that exhibit "master" level craftsmanship. What would the distinction be in differentiating an absolute marvel of woodwork, and being considered a master.

There has been a few posts about woodworkers that became an influence in our life. As for the ones on TV, unfortunately there are only less than a half dozen that I know about. In actuality, they all present a work ethic and demonstrate abilities that an experienced woodworker would have. Is the fact that what they do may be just ahead of the less experienced woodworker, giving them the popularity and idol personna?

Now we have to ask if the good craftsman had the training and experience in the many levels of woodworking, could he/she demonstrate that level of expertise? In other words, do you think the techniques and abilities of the "masters" including craftsman such as James Krenov, the Stickley's, Chippendale, and Heppelwhite, for just a few, can be learned and performed with enough dedication. And did the terminology of "master" get imposed because of popularity and marketing of good innovative woodwork?


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

As I've done before, I'm going to equate this to the world of photography. I believe that you can teach an individual the skills and give him/her the tools but a master has something inside that takes their abilities to a new level. 
I wrote an article once on the "it" factor-what is "it" that takes a photograph into another level, the "wow" factor, if you will. Some people just have "it"; they can see "it" and create "it" without being able to put into words what "it" is. "It" just feels right; "it" just is. 
The master is in the zone when they are creating and that is not in the focused concentration mode. It is a unity with the medium, with the Universe.

And so my answer to your question is: yes, a person could "demonstrate" the level of expertise but that does not, in my opinion, make them a "Master", in the zen-like form of the word.

((I think I've used that word "Master" several times in the past few weeks… I will now be more aware of its use, when I use it, if I use it, why I use it))
Thank you for the thought-provoking question!!


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

That's a good question. I think a master is someone that shows both skill and artistry in their work but that's not all. It would also be the person that people in a group would point you to for work or advice because that person's reputation would proceed them. Finally, it would be someone that had a broad knowledge of woodworking techniques and they're actually proficient in most of those techniques: different kinds of joinery, staining, construction, styles, etc.

I also know I'm not a Master Craftsman.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

although this isn't really part of my vision of being a "Master", your words of their reputation caught my attention. I think that a true "Master" is a person of honour, humility, respect… 
Yah.. much greater than their skill and knowledge level.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

I believe the origins of "Master Craftsman" comes from Europe, and that was the title you received upon joining a guild after working your way up from apprentice through journeyman.

To become a guild member (and earn the title of "Master") you had to present the guild with a sum of money and your Master Craftsman project to be juried by the current guild members. If your work was accepted, then you became a guild member and could use the title of Master Craftsman.

I think we've diluted that origin quite a bit, CM.

I belong to a local woodworking "guild", and believe it or not, I would have LOVED to try and earn my membership by starting as an apprentice and working up through journeyman… I think people are too PC to actually make someone work for a title and earn the right to be called something.

I think there is a bit of confusion as to the difference between "inalienable rights" and "privileges"


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

Ethan, I'm with you on that.. Being an Early Childhood Educator I cringe as I watch how we are "training" our children to think that they are the centre of the world and that everything is and will be modified to fit their needs. They do not learn how to compromise, how to problem-solve, how to "make do", how to work for something, how to earn respect. We just give it all to them because they are children and deserve it all. 
My daughter, teaching high school, sees the outcome of this where they feel they have the right to do whatever they please and the world needs to adapt to accommodate this.

A "Master" works hard to master his/her craft, to create the vision, to fine tune the skills and the artistry. Just as having the skill does not make one a "Master", neither does being born with the talent, with the "it" factor.

Oh what a thought provoking subject. Thank you cabinetman.


----------



## BassBully (Mar 8, 2007)

Ethan, you make a good point. There are no rights of passage any more. There isn't anything to challenge us or give us hope to aspire to something (especially for children). There's a book that deals with this area that was written by a Christian author. I apologize for not remembering the title or author's name but I had a friend of mine who read the book and implemented his own right of passage for his 12 year old son.

Here is what he did. There are some caves in Eastern Iowa that allow public access and they are quite lengthy where some passages only allow for crawling space. My friend Steve took his son and his father to these caves and camped. Early one morning Steve's father entered one of the cave's caverns to await Steve's son at the end-It is my understanding he went a long way. Shortly thereafter, Steve gave his son a map and a flash light to navigate to the destination(grandpa) by himself.

The intention was that the boy would have to go through narrow passages and rely on his faith and courage to make it through these pitch black areas. After he accomplished this task, Steve and his father held a ceremony for his son and told the boy that he could now begin entering manhood.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

perhaps that is one of the great things about being an artist (of any time) ... overcoming barriers, making back-up plans to cover up and encorporate the "oops" into the finished products.. never giving up… moving forward, always learning. The goal: becoming a "Master"


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

Agreed that the term "master" in some parts of the world is an earned certification. But in general, the quality of the craftsmanship may attribute to an individual a "masters" status, whether the craftsperson gets the notoriety or not is somewhat dependent on their exposure.

I think Debbie has hit the proverbial nail in the distinction of "it". One can have the perseverance and talent and still never achieve the status. It may not even be the ability to be accomplished in every aspect of the craft. There may be an underlying need to create a certain "uniqueness" in finished pieces. Then again it may depend on who is asked. So, we may be back to the exposure idea.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I just went and looked at Dictionary.com for the word master and found two definitions that i thought were great at discribing a Master in this sense of the word:

a person eminently skilled in something, as an occupation, art, or science:
a worker qualified to teach apprentices and to carry on a trade independently.

I don't think guild participation has a place in this. All that really implies is that you're a rich butt smoocher. Brown Nose Extroadinaire.

A Master Craftsman: One who is eminently skilled in all phases of their field or art.

I was a journeyman carpenter and that meant that I had done enough carpentry for long enough to berecognised in the trade as a Master. I can teach you how to build a house. I've made cabinets in three states and one of my works is in the Silver Legacy Casino in Reno, Nevada. So that made me a Journeyman Carpenter/Cabinet maker.

Only recently have I considered myself a craftsman, because I can build just about anything. Once I "Master" this furniture building thing, then I *might* be a master.

To achiece that, I'll have to know several ways of joinery, finish, and styles.

After making several types of tables, and several types of chairs, and enough furniture to furnish several homes, maybe then …


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Obi,

Are you refering to the guilds at they used to be? Or in the more modern sense of the term?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Yes Obi in many ways Lumberjocks is my Guild. It is a group of my peers who meet bound by common interest and concerns. 
I take this topic in a very personal manor. I see myself as a very proficient "journeyman". I strive to be a "master". As a journeyman I can pass on the skills and knowledge I have learned to fellow woodworkers. As a master I think I have to develop a new, unique set of skills. I can build kitchens all my life and know an awful lot about lazy-susans and tip-outs, but it is just a job following a preset pattern. If I some how redefine what a kitchen is by my skill and dedication to the craft I reach toward that master level.


----------



## TonyWard (Jul 20, 2006)

Should this Forum be known as a modern form of "a Guild"?

t.w.


----------



## fred (Mar 7, 2007)

When you look at the DIY shows on television, sometimes the host is introduced as master this or master that. Then you watch the show and leave scratching you head thinking, what?

To paraphase an old definition…"I cannot define master woodworker, but I know it when I see it". David Marks fits that description.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

I was reading this bit by some experts telling me I need to put 3/4 inch drywall in my house. I run into mis-information from "experts" all over the place.


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

I talked in the original post about only a handful of craftsmen on TV, and don't get me wrong on this, as I'm not bashing David Marks. Since there are so few WW's on TV, what they are demonstrating may be a step beyond the average woodworker, that hasn't experienced that procedure. I haven't seen him do anything that an experienced woodworker couldn't do. I'm referring to a woodworker that has been exposed to a similar range of projercts. The wonderment of his abilities may be attributed to some who don't feel like they could ever do that kind of work.

To answer that, one has to try. Hey, David had his first tries at certain procedures and we didn't get to see the success or failures in those projects. A persons successes and failures only happen with trying. That is the learning process.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I would consider David Marks a "Master". He is learned in the art of joinery, finishes, woods, furniture… Yes he is definately a master


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

This reminds me a bit of an earlier thread Mark started, wondering what the difference was (if any) between an Artisan or a Craftsman.

Most of us were able to illustrate the difference between artist and craftsman, but not Artisan. Ive concluded (despite dictionary definitions stating they are somtimes used interchangably) that they are the same, just fit different mediums… I'd rather have a sandwich on Artisan Bread, than on Craftsman bread. I'd rather live in a home (decorated with artisan furnishings) built by a craftsman.

As far as a Master goes, It should pertain to an accomplished veteran of his or her craft. Like a black belt in martial arts. One who can now take on students, knows several ways to do things, none are better or worse, save for the circumstances necc.

Traditionally a master should have taken decades to acheive that level, but I think with, good education, continued study and practice, anyone with competence in a discipline should be able to achieve this level without dedicating a 45+ year career to the craft first.

Leonardo was able to be a master in varied fields, but not everyone is capable of the dedication necc to do this. Can someone get their "black belt" in their field in a few years. possibly. In 10? sure. In a lifetime? Yes, but not everyone can.


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

We can even back up to the point of even being a qualified craftsman. It's true, in European tradition, there was/is an "earning" of the title. Back on Earth, in the real world the "master" terminology is conceptual. In Florida, to be a cabinetmaker, takes an occupational license, which anyone can apply for and get. The only "certification" needed is what's called a "Certificate Of Competency". One gets that after taking an open book test which is the same test for carpenters. The "C of C" is needed ONLY to install cabinets. One needs nothing to build and sell cabinets or any other furniture.

Therin lies the travesty to the craft. Some have never had any training, or knows a dovetail from a ducktail.


----------



## Obi (Oct 19, 2006)

I put ducktail joints in everything I build

But then, I'm a master

The delima is this… any three legged monkey can cut a strait line, therefore making them a cabinet maker. Making furniture requires a whole new mental disposition


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I think the term "master" will always lay with those receiving the work. If someone thinks you were a master at building a particular item, you were for them. Another person may not agree, but when you get enough to say so then you become one.

I would like to become a master craftsman in the sense of doing beautiful work and being recognized for it. Will I ever reach that level? Some people may say so, but I wonder if I will within my own mind. There are always little flaws I see in my work that makes it difficult to say I mastered it. Maybe in a few years I will be able to say that, but not right now.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Watch who you are calling a three legged monkey!


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

YEA!


----------



## clarkcustoms (Mar 12, 2007)

"Expeirence,Knowledge,Common Sence and an Open Mind." I had a professor once tell his class these things are what makes a person a master of anything. I'd like to add a willing ness to never stop learning to the list. When a person thinks theres nothing else to learn he or she leads a very close minded existance. No one can know everything except for the big guy upstairs, And then theres "FAITH".
Sincerely,
Jim at
Clark Customs


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

this is what I love about lumberjocks.com - it takes woodworking to a whole new level!11


----------



## Thor (Sep 10, 2006)

Hi, I'm new here. This thread is as interesting on this message board as others I have read on the same subject with regards to any form of art.

My focus, for the sake of my own accomplishments, and in this day of "everyman for himself" and "self-taught" artisans, and where the process of apprentice is not a general option for most of us, is to strive for my own personal masterpiece. It will not measure up to a carving by Riemenshneider, my personal historical hero, but I will have done my best, by the time my journey is done.

Rather than strive for the title of Master, isn't it more important to strive for the masterpiece of a lifetime?
Christina


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Pretty simply a master is one who creates a Masterpiece.


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

How will you know when it is your masterpiece, then, Christina? What if you make your masterpiece, and then a few years later, you make something a little better?

I took a few Art History classes in college (you had to in order to get that *BA in Art History*), and I always found it interesting when the teacher would indicate such-and-such a work was someone's "Masterpiece".

I often wondered if that artist felt the same way when he or she was in the process of making it.

To me, saying that I've created my Masterpiece would be like saying I've reached the pinacle of my career - that I can advance *no further* in my skills and talent. Otherwise, it wouldn't be my masterpiece; it would be just another milestone, wouldn't it?

I like the idea, instead, of creating a fine representation of my work; something that displays some of my best achievements to date.

I'm not sure I'd ever want to create my masterpiece… I hope to always strive for higher quality or a faster way or a better way of doing something - and then I hope to always be open to trying something new.

(But that's just me, and I can be a bit of an essentric at times, especially when it comes to my work and my creativity. Certainly, you're allowed your own opinions and goals - if your goal is to create your masterpiece, then I wish you the best of luck in that venture!)

(Oh, and to relate this to another experience I had in college with an art history professor… Doc Murry, our ancient art history professor, had a policy of never giving a perfect score on a paper in his class. He certainly gave out several 99% grades, but never that 100%. He always felt there was something that could be done to improve upon the work, whether it was the restructuring of a sentence or the addition of a piece of information or maybe even the deletion of something! Nothing can ever be "perfect". Some students despised him for that, but I must say… he was probably my most favorite teacher of my entire college career. And because of him, I tend to look at my own works the same way. I'll never achieve perfection - I think it's a pointless goal because there really isn't any such thing. But I'll always strive for growth - and I think that's a pretty good way to go through life.)


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

then my question would be, isn't *everything* you do "your masterpiece"?? Everything is done with the best skills and best inspiration that you have in the moment? 
And then the next moment you strive to take it to a new level, making a new masterpiece?

Isn't life interesting!!!


----------



## TheKiltedWoodworker (Dec 21, 2006)

Unfortunately, our next piece isn't always better, and it isn't always done with the best skills, mindset, or intentions. I'm guilty of that, myself; of just trying to hurry up and finish a piece. I try not to do that anymore, but I can't say I haven't done it in the past.

And if I'm trying something new (lately, carving w/hand tools), then I certainly don't expect the initial results to be anything close to a "masterpiece".

So I wouldn't say every piece I make is a masterpiece. (And doesn't that sound just a little egotistical, anyway?) Like I said before, I hope to never make one.


----------



## cabinetman (Jan 21, 2007)

Maybe we are all too hard on ourselves. Some credit is better than no credit. If every attempt made is to create that "masterpiece" it will never happen, because of the thinking that the "next" piece should be better. Who are the judges that bestow the terminology. For the craftsman doing his work for a living, the limitations of time and expense may differentiate the outcome of the project.

For example: If I had to make or build something for a client, my goal is to do the very best job possible and try to please the client. That particular piece has to "pass inspection" of my own and the clients. If, on the other hand, what I'm making is for fun or as a hobby, I have all the latitude in my choices only to be judged by myself.

Having the knowledge and experience in all the phases of my subject matter allows the creativity to fly on its own. Then the "mastery" of the craft will have its opprotunity.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

I guess that was my point-that we do the best that we can in that moment given the skills that we have… then after inspecting that "best" we work at taking it to a new level.


----------



## Woodwayze (Mar 20, 2007)

Practice…
John (UK)


----------



## logndog (Feb 7, 2009)

A master craftsman is a God at their craft.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

The term master alone is pretty subjective. Kind of like being an expert.
I don't know how many self proclaimed " expert" drivers I've met over the years. I believe an earned " expert" or "master" would be undeniably recognized so by their peers and the label of "expert' or "master" would be attached by external entities, not self proclaimed. An undeniable fact backed by performance and recognition.
Labels are for the insecure, just do it…................


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

This is a very difficult thing for people living in america and more or less canada (although they have the whole red seal certification and all that) and great britain. I looked all this up in Wikipedia… it says, (more or less) in america one does not need an education to become a woodworker, and that whats makes it easy to get into, and further after one has simply put enough hours in (I believe it was around 5000) then one can call himself a journeyman then after simply putting more time one can call himself master…

I am very proud of the system that I have gone through here in Germany.

I have the privlidge to live in a country where as far as I know the last country in europe if not the world, who still has "Master" as an official government reconginzed/controlled examinations and schooling (which are also guild controlled and certified, from guilds sometimes that go back to the middle ages) required to become a master. We only allowe to work in our professions be it carpenter, cabinetmaker, baker, whatever, after we have completed an education working for a Master as an apprentice and going to school at the same time. After the aprentice time is done and all the exams are finished, then one is a Journeyman. Then comes master.

To become a master One first must be a Journeyman in the profession, with so many years expeierence. Then the Schooling to learn how to do many things that a Journeyman is not allowed to do by himself, for example owning his own business, teaching apprentices, and so on… and things which normally would not come past a Journeyman, like bookwork and taxes and legal things.

After the schooling then one builds his "Masterpiece" and this is then also built withing time constraints as well (which are very tight) then the exams and practical work exams, and more exams. Then one is a Master… I am not trying to sound superior or anything, nor does one have to go through this rigerous style of training to be good at woodworking. I have seen many masterpieces, that were not so greatly designed. Manythings in a profession like cabinetmaking require a natural talent, hand eye coordination, artistic thinking as well as logical. Its not an easy profesion for some. All I want to say with all this is that I know of no other strict and quality controlled system as here. (hey germans rely on quality in product and education for thier reputation).


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I think every label is based on perception. The label of "Master Craftsman" is too widely bandied about these days to mean much to me. I see alot of "Master Turners" in my AAW literature….where some of their work is not to my taste…again perception….Most of what I would call masters, are folks that have the experience and talent to become innovators in their field….they have "mastered" the fundamentals and now are moving on into another level…again perception….

I would have to agree with most of the above comments….you need to earn the title…and it should be through the perception of your peers to determine whether you truly qualify for the "Master" monniker. I certainly have my doubts about folks that use this to describe their own work…...

My .02 cents….


----------



## JAshcroft (Sep 23, 2008)

Are you ready for this line of BS? LOL!!

A "master Craftsman" is a person that at one point was trying very hard to become skilled, only to be defeated.

Then, he or she saw the light, which was nothing more than the lihgt in thier own shop. So, it was decided that seclusion was the only way to really become a master. Friends and relatives were put on the back burner, as was everyday life.

After spending 97 consecutive days locked in the shop, staring at a pile of sawdust in the corner, eating spiders and other insects that emerged, and listening to a recording of a dovetail saw going back and forth, on repeat I should add, it was clear that a master craftsman was being built out of the scrap bin of woodworking life.

He then picked up his hand tools and started making furniture that was by far the best that has ever been heard of.

Myself, well, I'm going to just practice at it. I hate spiders!!

Joel


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Most people that would be considered a master would maybe be a master at a particular skill. For instance you can be a master carver but couldn't construct a chest of drawers. And even then maybe you are a master at carving basswood, but maple or a denser material gives you a hard time. So I think to be a master at anything you must choose one skill and work on it until you can no longer have it more perfected, thus making you a master at that task. It is impossible to be a master craftsman simply because there is no way that you will have enough time to perfect every aspect of woodworking in your lifetime.

Personally I think most people mistake a "famous" or "known" woodworker as a master, when in fact they are not. Just because you are 90 and have been woodworking for 60 years doesn't mean you aren't still learning.
My .0125 inches worth


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

Does anyone really care if they are called a "Master" or not. Seems a little like a self centered attitude. Why can't people just be happy to enjoy their craft!

As long as I meet the expectations of my customers and friends, then I have done my job!


----------



## Walnut_Weasel (Jul 30, 2009)

My guess is that the true masters will never be able to comment on this subject because they are working in their shops right now while we are screwing around on the computer!

I just depressed myself…


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

James, I brought my comp into the garage shop with me so I could carve. I'm listening to my playlist. I guess I'm a master after all. LOL. Thanks, now I'm not depressed. HeHe


----------



## Waldschrat (Dec 29, 2008)

me too! Yeah, I am definetly also a master procrastinator!


----------



## EaglewoodsPres (Mar 9, 2008)

Wow. Alot of different responses and comments. I will never be a master cabinetmanker. There are too many things to learn, and too many ways to do things. I want to be, but I don't ever think in my heart, that I will ever achieve that in my head. This is after 13 years in the business. I look at Sam Maloof and how many people he influenced with his work and just can't even imagine being on that level. Do I want to be? Absolutely! But convincing yourself about that is alot harder than convincing everyone else. Interestingly, before I was a cabinetmaker I was a Master ASE Automotive Technician. I actually still take my test every 5 years to keep them active. (just in case I can't do what I do now). Fortunately there is a test for that that allows me to say that I am a master "something". I think that is what drew me to woodworking to begin with. You can never know it all. There is always another great design.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

From a master I know: 7 years apprenticeship under a master, 3 years journeyman, 3 years craftsman, and then be guilded…he's 83 years old and from Germany. He says when he was doing all that a wide belt was a hand plane, a sander was a hand plane, a shaper was a hand plane, a moulding machine was a hand plane, a router was a hand plane, a planer was a hand plane. He said when he started he had to begin construction of his own personal work bench that was an ongoing project for a couple of years and he had to make his own hand planes.
He said he also had to design and build a piece of furniture with every joinery aspects in it you could imagine. 
He said they made most of their carving chisels because you just couldn't go out to a store and buy them just like a lot of hand planes. He says woodworkers are spoiled now…go to the store and buy just about anything you need, want or think you need or want.


----------



## wtandy (Feb 24, 2014)

what makes a master craftsman?

it requires years of experience
it requires a superior skill and knowledge base. the kind that only comes from experience.
you must have the ability to duplicate a project many times and have them look as similar as possible and when you make a mistake the ability to repair it so that only another master can tell what you did
it is also the ability to make one of a kind pieces of work and art
its also the ability to know what sells but can show off when wanting to. (taking a skill to the next level. like making a violin 2cm long just because you can)
you must also be able to teach everything you know to pass the skills on not leaving anything out. 
a master can not be self proclaimed but also can not be proclaimed by people outside of your skill like a such as a painter saying a woodworker is a master.


----------

